# anyone else ever seriously injured by active toddler?



## heidismom (May 5, 2002)

Just curious if there's anyone else out there... Obviously toddlers are very active and strong and often in close proximity to their mommas. My experience involved being poked in the eye as we were all going to bed one night. It hurt, but I was tired and fell asleep anyway. About a week later I noticed a loss of vision in that eye but didn't at first connect it to the injury. Went to an eye dr and was diagnosed with detached retina which ended up requiring two surgeries to fix and my vision will never be good in that eye again. Seems she'd gotten me in just the right area in a weak periphery. I'm just glad the ordeal is over and my dh and I have agreed never to tell dd how bad she hurt me when she was 1.

Also have friend whose 3 yo threw a spoon which bounced off kitchen counter and hit her in the head - she fell to floor unconscious for about 2 min. Older child called 911 and there was big commotion but she was ok (concussion).

And another mom had her ds in her lap; he threw his head back and knocked her in jaw resulting in hairline fracture!

I didn't know parenting could be so hazardous!


----------



## girrllie (Nov 20, 2001)

I wonder about this all the time. DD does some serious accidental head butts occasionally and is constantly rearing back and hitting me in the jaw with her head. Ouch.

My friend and I were at the park and she was chasing after her DS who was headed towards the swings. she ducked under one of the wooden playground structures, came up a little early, and hit her head. We stopped the bleeding with a prefold (aren't they wonderful) but she had to get stiches! We still laugh about the clumsy moms club, of which I'm a member







.


----------



## MommaKat (May 20, 2003)

My oldest kicked me in the face once while changing her diaper at the age of 1, and broke my nose. It required surgery to realign it properly









On the good side... she's 13 now and has had her black belt for 3 years LOL!!!


----------



## momatheart23 (May 25, 2002)

My son head butted my DH when he was a little over one and he had a black and blue mark for months. They are strong aren't they. Being pregnant now I am constantly telling him to be gentle with me so he doesn't accidentally hurt the baby.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by heidismom_
*Also have friend whose 3 yo threw a spoon which bounced off kitchen counter and hit her in the head - she fell to floor unconscious for about 2 min. Older child called 911 and there was big commotion but she was ok (concussion).*
Good gravy...how big was that spoon?!?









My ds used to head-butt me square in the nose all the time, always accidentally and without warning. After reading this thread, I'm wondering if I ever had a fracture or anything...it certainly hurt like hell!


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Dd broke my nose last year (not badly) and cracked a rib directly under my right breast almost two months ago. Um. Owie?

She's big and strong and relentless.

Denny


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

Many times I've been lucky when dd head butted me in the mouth. I was just sure she would knock out a tooth. When she was about 7 months old I was talking on the phone at my grandmother's house (old style phone, very heavy) and she grabbed it by the cord and pulled it off the shelf and onto my foot. I had a spiral fracture on my toe. Ouch! I've also had black eyes and such from horse play.


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

I havent really been seriously wounded by my toddler, but i did have a retinal detachment, heidismom. Part of the macula detached too, but it's healed pretty well, considering the amount of damage that there was in the first place. The emerg doc didnt do the right test when i first noticed a change in vision, so my vision is a lot worse than it would have been if he had have done his job properly. There's a wavy area in the center of my field of vision in the affected eye. My detachment happened totally out of the blue--there was no trauma to the area at all. It was just some freak thing that happened.


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

I have an aunt whose toddler broke her nose.

Zoe gave me a black eye. She would frequently sit bolt upright in bed and then come crashing down. I got some good whacks in the face and nose.

At age 5, Zoe is still apt to give a head butt to the "groin" area. Bruised pubis is not pleasant either!


----------



## heidismom (May 5, 2002)

Parenting is never dull, is it?!? It's amazing how strong a little one can be! Sometimes I think I need a helmet or some other protective gear. Thanks for sharing your stories - good to know I'm not the only one yelling "ouch!" And MommaKat, I love that she's a black belt now. We've already talked about starting Heidi when she's 4.









Aster, I also had part of macula detached - it took me a few days to figure out what the problem with my eyes was - I thought maybe contacts or something? Should have gone in sooner. I also have distortion, but only notice it when looking out my left eye only. I'm so paranoid about my eyes now - frequently check vision (I still have floaters) and am always worried about my dd's eyes... you know how kids poke themselves, run into things, etc. I had never even heard of a retinal detachment - my eyesight (while never perfect 20/20) was just something I took for granted. Now I am so thankful for ALL aspects of my health everyday.

Laura


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

T
Laura, I have one teensy little floater too, but hardly ever notice it. My dad also had a retinal detachment--he dove off a high diving board and the force of the impact of hitting the water caused his. He had so many floaters that he ended up getting a vitrectomy done to get rid of some of them. I'm really hoping that boo doesnt have to deal with this later on in his life, but it seems to run in the family.

Around the same time i had my r.d. i found out that i had some other serious health issues, and they all seem to stem from my diet at the time. I was eating all carbs, pretty much. And had pretty high insulin levels of a result of that. From the research that i did last fall, i learned that high insulin levels and lots of carbs=sticky goo (yes, that's the technical term, lol) lining the blood vessels. I'm pretty sure that's probably why my retina detached. My fam eats mostly whole foods, lots of protein and the carbs we eat are mostly vegetable carbs now. I figure that's probably one of the best ways to ensure that boo has healthy blood vessels and healthy retinas. It is worrysome though. I always make sure he's got his shades on outside too. Sun damage can cause macular degeneration too... Ok, that's the end of this public service announcement...sorry i rambled on so long.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Holy Cow! I always just thought Em was superbaby and I was too clumsy, lol.

She has headbutted me in the face, chipping a tooth, but that is the worst. We have many, many minor incidents a day though, lol.


----------



## irishprincess71 (Mar 22, 2003)

One of the reasons I had to stop bedsharing was because DS would leave bruises all over my thighs from kicking me in his sleep (he was 8 months old).

He still spends the mornings in bed with us and I almost did damage to either him or DH in my sleep. I am 7 months pregnant and DS kicked me in the stomach while we were both asleep. In my dream it was someone else and so I kicked as hard as I could with my foot to get the "evil person" away from me. I came really close to connecting with both DS and DH.

I did jam two toes a few days ago trying to rescue DS who decided to walk off the edge of the bed. Since then he has decided that stepping on mommy's foot to get a reaction is fun.


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

Many, many headbutts to the nose and lip. He punched me in the eye today. Had a pleasant stage where he would run up to me, bite me on the thigh, and run away. No hospitalizations, though.

His head is like an anvil.

Then he comes and kisses me and says,"you're okay now mommy".

I am scared of him sometimes.

L.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

no serious injuries yet but you guys are scaring me! people think i exaggerate when i say ds is stronger than me! i know ultamately i could sit on him or something and just by sheer weight i am stronger, but seriously it is a HUGE struggle if he is trying to get away from me and i need to hold him for whatever reason, including diaper changes. and he has split my lip a couple times bashing me with toys.........i am sorry for your injuries, yet i feel somewhat better knowing i am not insane for worrying ds is going to really injure me some day. makes me think i should be more careful , even.


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I too got jabbed in the eye by a wild sleeper. It was after an early morning feed and I just happened to open my eyes at the wrong time and boom one finger straight in my eye. That was some serious pain! I cried for a good 20 minutes then passed back out. The next morning I could not open my eye and the whole eye lid was purple and it leaked nonstop for 2 days. Of course this had to had happen while we on vacation so I spent 3 days sleeping off and on in the hotel while hubby and in-laws kept the kids busy in the pool. I have never had it checked out but my vision is still a little blurry in that eye. I think he must of scratched it.


----------

